# Cryptocoryne Wabi-Kusa



## Tim Harrison (11 May 2017)

Started to break down my current scape https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/windswept-eternity.37490/page-19 and have transplanted the crypts growing emersed on top of the stump to make a Wabi-Kusa.
There's also some Ludwigia sp Mini Super Red, Rotala rotundifolia, Christmas moss, and HC Cuba in there too.
All grown in Tropica Plant Growth Substrate. Hopefully it will fill out nicely


----------



## Ryan Thang To (11 May 2017)

Awesome. Hope plants will be ok


----------



## Tim Harrison (11 May 2017)

@Ryan Thang To Thanks Ryan, they've already adapted to emersed growth so I'm hoping they will be, even though humidity might be slightly lower.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (11 May 2017)

Very nice. I saw them glass bowl in tk max. Look tempted


----------



## Tim Harrison (11 May 2017)

Really...mine was from IKEA, they still might have some in https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/awesome-glass-ware-from-ikea.48404/#post-477433


----------



## Matt Havens (11 May 2017)

Tim this looks great!

How did you go about acclimating the plants? You say they were already adapted. I previously tried my emersed plants in a WK but think humidity had too great an effect on them. Keep it up 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (11 May 2017)

Thanks Matt, they were growing emersed in my current scape. They adapted very quickly, they don't even like being sprayed now.


----------



## Tim Harrison (13 Jun 2017)

First update...the plants seem to have settled in well. Some of the older leaves are a bit ropey but the new leaves coming through are very healthy, so I'm guessing that the level of humidity inside is acceptable. The Ludwigia seems to love the conditions; it's going to need trimming soon.


----------



## GHNelson (13 Jun 2017)

Lovely piece Tim!.....
Love emersed....very nice indeed.


----------



## Tim Harrison (13 Jun 2017)

Thanks Graham.


----------



## Nelson (13 Jun 2017)

Me likey likey .


----------



## Tim Harrison (13 Jun 2017)

Thanks Neil.


----------



## Halley (14 Jun 2017)

Tim Harrison said:


> First update...the plants seem to have settled in well. Some of the older leaves are a bit ropey but the new leaves coming through are very healthy, so I'm guessing that the level of humidity inside is acceptable. The Ludwigia seems to love the conditions; it's going to need trimming soon.



Did you just use substrate or a wabi kusa ball for the bedding?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (14 Jun 2017)

Most of the Crypts are in a DIY W-K ball buried in the substrate but it's made of the same stuff as the rest of the substrate - Tropica Plant Growth Substrate - so I doubt very much it matters.
I planted it like that because it was convenient to do so and I didn't want to disturb the established roots.
Originally it was placed on top of a stump in my scape Windswept Eternity...Scroll to post 404 https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/windswept-eternity.37490/page-21


----------



## Silviu Man (14 Jun 2017)

Hi Tim!

Very nice project. I have one but only with grass type of plants. One question, with your permission :
Did you get entire Ludwigia from the water or only emersed part of it?


----------



## Tim Harrison (14 Jun 2017)

Thanks, I got the Ludwigia from the emersed part. But I don't think it'd matter too much, it's a weed and an opportunist so I reckon it'd adapt pretty quickly either way.


----------



## leetaylor (7 Jul 2017)

Genuinely impressed mate! looks awesome! ...how is the HC doing?


----------



## Tim Harrison (7 Jul 2017)

Thanks lee, not so good it's kinda hanging there; it's being shaded out and doesn't get enough light. All things being equal tho' it'd take over, it usually does extremely well grown out of water.


----------



## willsy (22 Mar 2018)

Hi Tim,

Looks awesome! Going to give this a try myself.

Can I ask what sort of light you are using with this? Possibly the IKEA 2W LED lamp?

Thanks

Will.


----------



## Tim Harrison (22 Mar 2018)

Thanks Will, yep its an IKEA Jansjo LED lamp


----------

